# MV City of Canberra



## Rockin Robin (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Everybody. Im looking for the photo of the MV City of Canberra in the port of Adelaid south Australia, I`ve seen it in here somewhere but cant find it anybody seen it, thought it was in the section ports around the world but cant see it. thanks everybody Robin


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon Robin,
cant help with that particular picture but if you just want a good photo
of 'City of Canberra' there is a very good one on the British Merchant Navy site.
www.mowbars.plus.com will take you to home page and then search for ship and it will come up with a couple of options. A very good photo.
Hawkey01 (Read)


----------



## Glenfalloch (Dec 28, 2005)

Three nice ones in the Gallery I/ve just seen


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*City of Canberra*

What year Robin.


----------



## dtslc (Mar 7, 2011)

*Here's a picture.... let me know if*

if this is the ship you seek.
Doug

http://www.businessinsider.com/photo-dhaka-bangladesh-2011-3#bathing-water-8


----------

